# Merry Christmas



## bbloke (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone at macosx.com!   

Any particularly good presents being given or received this year?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone! ::angel::


----------

